# 3TB partition lässt sich nach neustart nicht mounten

## Caipi

Hi,

habe mittels parted ein RAID5 bestehend aus 4 1TB platten partitioniert.

```

# parted /dev/sdb

(parted) mklabel gpt

(parted) mkpart primary xfs 0s -1s

(parted) quit

```

Dann habe ich die Partition Formatiert.

```

# mkfs.xfs /dev/sdb1

```

Zum schluss dann in's System eingehängt.

```

# mount -a /dev/sdb1 /mnt/shares/samba

```

Bis hier hin kein Problem, nach einem neustart lässt sich das RAID aber nicht mehr einhägnen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
> 
>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
> ...

 

dmesg | tail  gibt aus: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XFS: bad magic number
> 
> XFS: SB validate failed
> ...

 

Habe das ganze auch schon mit ext3 versucht, leider auch ohne Erfolg. Nach einem neustart kann ich das RAID nicht mehr einhängen.

Was mache ich falsch?

----------

## Caipi

Partitioniere ich das RAID mit fdisk ist alles fein, aber ich habe nur 2TB, was keine Option ist.

----------

## Anarcho

Du hast wahrscheinlich vergessen im Kernel auch den Support für die GPT Partitionstabelle einzurichten:

Filesystems->Partition Types->EFI GUID Partition support

siehe auch: http://xfs.org/index.php/XFS_FAQ#Q:_Why_does_my_.3E_2TB_XFS_partition_disappear_when_I_reboot_.3F

----------

## Caipi

Wie, ich kanns mounten obwohl es nicht im Kernel ist und erst nach nem reboot zickt es. Das ist aber gemein. Gleich am Montag mal nach dem Kernel schauen. DANKE!

----------

